# adding eggs and your farm into soap



## RebeccaB (Sep 14, 2006)

Can anyone share with me about adding eggs in soap? Also,what are your favorite garden and farm ingredients to add to your soap?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never done eggs, but I've used all sorts of milk & cream. Carrots are good, and I love cucumber soap. That is about the only food soap I have tried making, other than adding various spices.

I got some potato soap in a swap once. I think she just used the potato water as her liquid, but they were real cute, as she formed them to look like a whole peeled potato.

I've also used oatmeal & honey.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It has been a while since I added eggs in my soap. It can be a bit tricky. You don't want the eggs to cook in the soap. You have to temper the eggs. 

Beat the eggs well. Add a bit of the lightly traced soap to the eggs and beat some more. Continue doing this until the eggs & soap mixture are well combined, then slowly add egg/soap mixture to the rest of the soap, beating well.

Favorite farm & garden ingredients for soap? Lard, Tallow, whole Milk, juiced vegetables, plenty of herbs.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

lard, tallow, milk, carrot juice, calendula flowers, rose hips.
Don't use blueberry, it turns grey


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I add a whole egg instead of just the yolk. Beat the egg well and add some of the base oils and beat again. Add mixture to base oils and mix well using stick blender, before adding lye water.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Charleen said:


> Don't use blueberry, it turns grey


Same goes with raspberries ... although you get some nice exfoliates!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

So what is egg soap like? What's the benefit?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Mine turned out with very rich lather. I used a citrus e.o. blend to cover the sulfur smell that this soap has until it cures well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You can make a mask of whipped egg whites. put it on your skin, place a thin, soft cloth on top and let it dry, then pull it off ... instant black head removal!!

Egg yolks contain protein, which always make a nice glowing skin!!


----------

